# Students Competing in WorldSkills 2009 in Plastering & Drywall Systems



## WorldSkillsTV (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, this is Donovan from WorldSkills TV,

This week, students from around the world will be coming to Calgary, Alberta, Canada for the 40th WorldSkills Competition. They will be competing in 45 different trade categories including Plastering & Drywall Systems.

The Australian Channel is putting together the online video coverage of the event through WorldSkills TV and these hard-working competitors are looking for your support. You can follow their progress on this website: http://wsc2009.worldskills.tv/

If you have a website and would like to share their stories with your readership (I know that they would appreciate it) you can use this online tool: http://wsc2009.worldskills.tv/player/embed.php

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats hot, come down to Miami and throw us a competition. I been dying to throw a finishing competion, and hanging race.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i would like to see a showdown on hand finishing versus machine finishing. i'm sure there are some old schoolers out there who can rip.you might have to give the hand finishers a bit of a handicap though. i also think a race between hand nailing and pnuematics for house framing would be super sweet. ESPN EXTREME TRADES !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure a handicap is needed if the starting / finishing line for hand finishers and hand drivers is the tailgate. Set-up, clean-up, roll-out roll-up included I think the hand tool guys would be a very close race, especially on a short track, as most of these competitions would likely be held. IMHO


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

good point


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

did joepro actually say "that's hot" ????

Thank you Paris Hilton!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> did joepro actually say "that's hot" ????
> 
> Thank you Paris Hilton!


Whos that? J/k

When your working in 90 + degrees daily, your always saying somethings hot!


----------

